# Delta offr t



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thats Delta booked in to be spayed tomorrow. she is getting her front due claws removed as well, we had switherred about maybe not getting them done but them Totts Laura's dog ripped her due claw in fresh snow, nothing to be caught on just an open feild they walk all the time. so she is definitely getting them off. 

i have just recently heard that my vet allow people to watch operations. I knew they did this for work experience but didn't know anyone could ask to watch. so we asked if i could watch Deltas opp but they said no as she is my pet, but i can arrange to go watch another operation if i wanted too.

so delta wont be happy tonight when i feed the others but not her as she loves her food. 


this is going to be a first for me as i have always been at college when the others were spayed so have never been able to drop them off at the vets or have to be at home without them. she will be fine 


but yesterday i herd something bad about another vet who i have heard a number of people complain about and have problems. a 6 month old gold cocker pup went in to get spayed and didn't come around for the anesthetic. Tests were don't but there were no physical reasons for her not waking up. so it is thought that they have had her down as the wrong weight and have given to much anesthetic. the owner has a new cocker pup a black as they didn't want to replace her but the kids were so upset. she has since moved to our vet as they have a good reputation. but its not the best thing to hear just before booking Delta in 

however on a happier note the pup they have now is called Lilly and when they went to pick a pup the breeder asked if they had a name in mind. they said Lilly, and the breeder told them that they had a pup with Lilly in her KC name but didn't tell them which one. so the sat and played with the pups and eventually picked one which turned out to be the one called 'Madame Lilly' so i think that little pup was meant for them and hope she has a long and happy life.


----------

